# Such a pretty hat!!!!...I'd wear it even though it's for chemo patients!



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw this and had to share!!!...I'm gonna make one and, if it comes out ok, I'll make more!!!!!

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/cpatt18.htm


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I really like that hat


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SO cute !!


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi I am from Aust and I have made this hat a few times and it always comes out great :thumbup: I make them for the Cancer Ladies so I enjoy what I make good luck on your atempt at it


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

14 of them said:


> Hi I am from Aust and I have made this hat a few times and it always comes out great :thumbup: I make them for the Cancer Ladies so I enjoy what I make good luck on your atempt at it


Thanks...can't wait to finish other projects so I can make it!


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

Great ,please send photo when you finish
Vicky


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I made several of these, and I would wear it too. No one has to know its a chemo hat.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely. Can't wait to see yours when completed.


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it! Think I'll make one too.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Change the scarf a little bit and it would almost look like a flapper hat. I'd make it and wear it. I cut my hair really really really short not for a fashion statement but for freedom. I have been asked what "stage" I am in more times than I could count. Thanks for the link Phoenix I got plenty of stash to make several colors. Starting now...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Thanks so much! this one would be a great one to lift their spirits some.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful hat. I am adding it to the ones I am making for my friend.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am constantly making chemo caps and just adore this one. BUT I don't crochet. No big deal. I printed out the picture and I'm sure that with all the chemo patterns I have, I can adapt a pattern to use the scarf. Thanks for the idea!!! :lol:


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess I am going to have to learn to crochet. Beautiful hat.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i would love one myself. it is a very nice pattern.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I would definately wear this hat, it's so cute


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

Just love the hat, thank you for sharing. 
My mother in law just had brain surgery and we got our first snow fall yesterday. So I better start to crochet.
I'm sure she would appreciate such a hat for when she is release from the hospital.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cricket074 said:


> I guess I am going to have to learn to crochet. Beautiful hat.


LOL...I can't count the times I've seen a beautiful knit pattern and said that I'm determined to learn to knit!!!!!!.....LOL....and I intend to....someday!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LilnanaJo said:



> Just love the hat, thank you for sharing.
> My mother in law just had brain surgery and we got our first snow fall yesterday. So I better start to crochet.
> I'm sure she would appreciate such a hat for when she is release from the hospital.


I hope she likes it!....and hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the picture and especially for the link. This will be fun to do for a chemo patient. I usually do them for children, but adults need them too!! Margie


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

great hat... thanks for posting the link.... hugs, bert


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

babcibert said:


> great hat... thanks for posting the link.... hugs, bert


No problem...I love the hat and knew others would, too!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had this one on my list for some time. Thanks for the reminder

Barbara


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

BSG said:


> I've had this one on my list for some time. Thanks for the reminder
> 
> Barbara


LOL...no problem...I need to hurry through several Christmas present projects before I can get to it...but I'm ready to do it!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I have down-loaded it and will save it for when I learn to crochet in the new year (although I have a crocheted bag waiting in front of it + a couple of other things).
I love the ribbon detail.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Thanks for this link. I have down-loaded it and will save it for when I learn to crochet in the new year (although I have a crocheted bag waiting in front of it + a couple of other things).
> I love the ribbon detail.


That's my favorite part, too...without it the hat would just be plain!


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a suggestion if you make it for those who have lost their hair due to chemo, make sure there aren't any holes to let air in. My patients complain that some hats aren't knit tight enough and they get cold.


Phoenix said:


> I saw this and had to share!!!...I'm gonna make one and, if it comes out ok, I'll make more!!!!!
> 
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/cpatt18.htm


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing, and what a great idea. Have to add this to my project list.


----------



## Ann Zuk (May 7, 2011)

Have a step-daughter who has just been diagnosed with cancer and may lose her hair. Regardless I think she would love this hat.......I DO!!! Going to definitely make one at least and maybe more. I also have on hand slim scarves that I purchased that are symbols of women and cancer. 
Thanks a bunch!!!! I have already printed out the pattern and can hardly wait to start one of these.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann Zuk said:


> Have a step-daughter who has just been diagnosed with cancer and may lose her hair. Regardless I think she would love this hat.......I DO!!! Going to definitely make one at least and maybe more. I also have on hand slim scarves that I purchased that are symbols of women and cancer.
> Thanks a bunch!!!! I have already printed out the pattern and can hardly wait to start one of these.


The scarves are a great idea!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am not getting chemo nor do i have cancer but i am loosing my hair. so thanks for the thought ihilani


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

dwidget said:


> i am not getting chemo nor do i have cancer but i am loosing my hair. so thanks for the thought ihilani


A few years ago I went on a low-fat diet and evidently went overboard because my hair started falling out. The doctor said it was because I wasn't getting ENOUGH fat in my diet!!!...my hair is now thick again but nowhere near what it WAS like!,,,I still want this hat!!!...LOL


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I saw this and had to share!!!...I'm gonna make one and, if it comes out ok, I'll make more!!!!!
> 
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/cpatt18.htm


I've made several of these for chemo patients and have passed the instrutions on to my SIL whose also making them. Everyone just loves them and they look so nice.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

The scarf adds something very special to a pretty hat! Good job!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Really nice hat, particularly with the scarf. I know it will be greatly appreciated!
I don't think there's any real difference between any beanie or cloche and a chemo hat, but flowers, scarves and bands make them special and wonderful to cover up a bald head while adding a little interest around the face where your hair isn't. Cloche/flapper style hats are perfect for chemo. I know the hat you made will make someone's day.


----------

